# Advice on clamping stave core stiles & rails w/ boards & bolts



## beekman001 (Nov 1, 2017)

I'm making a new front door and looking at making stave core members for the rails & stiles. However i'm challenged on how to clamp these. The maker space I belong to has a ton of pipe clamps but I find these problematic for making wide stave cores. Also I've never satisfactorily been able to face clamp wide boards as would be required for the facing on the stave cores. I'm considering rigging some clamps out of scrap boards & carriage bolts as shown.


----------



## Tao40 (Jun 9, 2018)

You might try using some Unistrut or Superstrut, a steel C-channel used for electrical and plumbing, comes in 10ft lengths. Home Depot stocks it in the electrical dept. You could cut short lengths of it, then run bolts through it to clamp up your stave cores.


----------

